# PAX/Rating Retaliation: Fare Adjustment



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

Watch out for PAX trying to dispute trip length after finding out their rating. I rated a PAX a two stars for wait time and drop off location. A week later, this happened.....




Yesterday, I get a message from Uber saying that a fare (from a week ago) was adjusted due to a poor route. By that, the fare dropped from $12.20 to $4.86. Here’s the breakdown:

I picked up a PAX in Center City (Philly) at a Trader Joe’s. Not sure if I had the correct location, I call the PAX to confirm location. No response. PAX messages me saying she’ll be there in a couple of minutes (first red flag). PAX comes out at 4:30 (second red flag). PAX requests a two stop trip (going to East Philly and then to 30th street station). No problem off we go.

Upon nearing first stop, I ask PAX to help me find the first stop. She has no clue (red flag). After driving around the block once, I pull over to the side to ask her where she’s going and she says it’s a hostel. I look at the number of the address and (while pulled over) I ask her “can you walk back” (which was about 50-100 feet) she says “umm can you go back around?”

So I go back around and pull up across the street (this is where I should have left her) and I wait another five minutes for her. Then, she comes out with two REALLY heavy suitcases. She then changes the destination to a bus stop that is 0.4 miles away from the first stop. Upon arrival, she doesn’t know if this is the correct drop off (now at this point I’m at a busy intersection idle in the bus lane). Only to get her out as quick as possible, I quickly look it up on google, unload her bags, and go on my way.

I rated her two stars for wait time and unsafe drop off location (I thought for sure she would downrate me but it seems like she did not). No tip from her of course. Needless to say, a week later she disputes the trip length (I guess after seeing her updated rating). In Philly, I took 676 bypassing the city traffic (to get to east Philly) and to think that nearly 30 minutes of work for $4.86 is okay is absurd.

Thankfully, Uber readjusted my fare (but it could be easily been ignored). Just wanted to share this story with everyone.


----------



## Velos1 (Apr 8, 2019)

MoneyMitch said:


> Watch out for PAX trying to dispute trip length after finding out their rating. I rated a PAX a two stars for wait time and drop off location. A week later, this happened.....
> 
> Yesterday, I get a message from Uber saying that a fare (from a week ago) was adjusted due to a poor route. By that, the fare dropped from $12.20 to $4.86. Here's the breakdown:
> 
> ...


Those are the reasons that I started hating driver for Uber or lyft, because they believe everything that pax says.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

MoneyMitch said:


> Watch out for PAX trying to dispute trip length after finding out their rating. I rated a PAX a two stars for wait time and drop off location. A week later, this happened.....
> 
> Yesterday, I get a message from Uber saying that a fare (from a week ago) was adjusted due to a poor route. By that, the fare dropped from $12.20 to $4.86. Here's the breakdown:
> 
> ...


It's because we are replaceable, pax are not. Guber can get rid of 100 drivers per day and still it won't make any dent in their revenue because there are 500 new drivers ready to sign up. It's us who suffers the most. You disagree, you may get kicked out pretty soon. Ride sharing must not be any drivers only source of income.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

Ubermcbc said:


> It's because we are replaceable, pax are not. Guber can get rid of 100 drivers per day and still it won't make any dent in their revenue because there are 500 new drivers ready to sign up. It's us who suffers the most. You disagree, you may get kicked out pretty soon. Ride sharing must not be any drivers only source of income.


Yeah that's the unfortunate nature of this rideshare gig. I found out the hard way how replaceable I am when I left my most recent day job where I was employed for nearly 8 years. I was almost like a god there (I was really good at my job and went above and beyond). After a month of not being there, people started to forget about me. Six months later, I'm for the most part just a memory to them.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

Gotta learn to cancel. When you saw two stops after you accepted ride, hit cancel, Period.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Send Dashcam Footage, get your money back.

Dont have a dashcam, thats on you.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

Carblar said:


> Gotta learn to cancel. When you saw two stops after you accepted ride, hit cancel, Period.


And I would have but I was originally going to 30th Street station on my second stop and I would have had an instant rematch (since it has a queue). Heck I was less than 30 seconds from originally canceling my trip. But yeah definitely a rookie mistake.



Merc7186 said:


> Send Dashcam Footage, get your money back.
> 
> Dont have a dashcam, thats on you.


Believe it or not I got my money back. It's not so much the money but just how pathetic the person was to do that despite helping her so much. In 5,000 plus rides I've never had anyone dispute a fare adjustment till a couple of days ago.

The original intent of my post was to let people know that PAX can try to scam to get a reduced fare in the event of them being downrated.


----------

